# Ea. KY Reptile Expo 7/19!



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

We will be there this sunday with a bunch of Captive Bred Frogs!
Micro Foods, Cypress Knees, Supplies and a few Plants and Broms.

Things I need!
3 Male Man Creek Pumilio
2 Male Orange Basti's
2 Female New River Tincs
2 Female Ancon Hill Auratus
Help me out!!!

Thanks,
Mac


----------

